# anybody from montana?



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

im trying to convince my parents to let me take a vacation up there next winter to do some trapping in weather that's colder than 50 degrees.

anybody trap there? what's it like? abbundance of which animals?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

im not from montana, but my sisters boyfriend is, next time i see him ill see what he has to say


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

Where do you plan on going in Montana?

I've only driven through it to the snowmobile north of Yellowstone but the eastern half is mostly hilly plains, probably loaded with coyotes, with some rivers, probably with the usual mink **** and beaver. The western half is when you start seeing foothills and mountains. Somewhere there has got to be bobcat because Montana bobcats bring A LOT of money. Lots of weasels in the mountains too.

Here it shows what they have seasons for: http://www.montanatrappers.org/regulati ... easons.htm

Also Montana must be a goose hunter's paradise!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

are you ever in three forks flatlander, thats where my sis bf is from, his name is Dallas


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

what part of montana? im from the great falls area?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

its north of yellowstone, he works for a big ol irrigation company


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't think ive been there. I've only been to Cooke City in Montana and we went right through to Island Park Idaho once. My dad has been out west a lot to Cooke City and the Bighorns.

Now that I look it up I know I haven't. I'm pretty sure we turned off I90 at Livingston.


----------

